# Chushin Gakki closed.



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 24, 2012)

So I heard that Chushin Gakki, the factory that makes Pro series Jacksons and Pro-Mod Charvels, is closing. As of yet I have no idea whether this will be temporary or permanent, but the cause of the closure apparently is the tsunami that struck about a year ago.

Evidently, Jackson Guitars have stopped advertising all Pro series guitars on its website.

I'm kinda anxious as I was awaiting what would develop from the Pro models later in the year, but now I'm uncertain that the Pro series will even continue to exist.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah it's been known for a while now.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 24, 2012)

Doh, I didn't realize that. I just figured the prices were getting too high so they were moving most new models to China.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 25, 2012)

Some folks at JCF forums are also saying that it was bad dealing with FMIC that forced them to close. The rising yen forced them to keep dropping their prices. At one point they were manufacturing guitars at a lower rate than Korean factories.

Sucks, because they won't be re-opening.


----------



## elrrek (Apr 25, 2012)

Yup. sad news indeed. I've been holding off picking up a Pro Mod for the last 12 months and I decided I was going to get one this summer and now there is a distinct possibility that I'll end up playing almost as much for a 2nd hand one as I would have for a new one. The number of available new ones in stores here in Europe is drying up 

Also, the prospect of only being able to buy an Indian or maybe Chinese Jackson import is not as comfortable as knowing that there are Japanese guitars out there.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm assuming this means at some point we'll see a new mid-level series either out of Mexico or the USA like the Fender Highway One or something. I doubt they'll stick to guitars that are all under $1k or over $2k.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Apr 25, 2012)

JCF also received response from Charvel. They said that the Pro Mod production was halted but they did hint at the possibility of continuing manufacture elsewhere. I'm feeling pretty bad for the owner of Chushin Gakki, having to look for another job and all.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 25, 2012)

HammettHateCrew said:


> Sucks, because they won't be re-opening.



Mate, how did you come to know of the close being permanent??


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 25, 2012)

Sucks that those jobs don't reside stateside. Lot's of Americans out of work, and I for one don't mind spending more to employ one of my own.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 25, 2012)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Sucks that those jobs don't reside stateside. Lot's of Americans out of work, and I for one don't mind spending more to employ one of my own.



I think the same way, problem is the average Joe is a greedy asshole who only thinks short term and only wants to spend the smallest amount possible  They have no idea the long term damage it does.


----------

